# Where To Get Meadmaking Honey? (melbourne)



## Count Vorlauf (22/8/09)

G'day,

Bit of a newb question here.

Looking to launch into some meadmaking. In the past I've paid out the nose for honey in 1 and 2 kg containers at the local deli/provender. Just wondering if there are any good tips on where to buy it in larger quantities (7 or 8 kg), and hopefully at a more affordable cost per kilo. I've seen bush honey go for $7/kg at local farmers markets. Is this a good price?

Cheers


----------



## porky (22/8/09)

We pay $5 a kilo here at a local weekly market. 
$5.50 if you don't have a jar. Once you buy you get refilled for the $5.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## manticle (22/8/09)

When I used to work in kitchens (how many times have I opened with that sentence) a lot of places used to order from senselle foods. I don't know if they sell to public but if you're buying a reasonable quantity they might. They sell it in 3 kg lots judging from their product list. No prices but email and ask. Can't hurt. They're based in Brunswick/Coburg but deliver (to restaurants obviously).

http://www.sensellefoods.com.au/


----------



## Leigh (24/8/09)

Archibalds down in Dingley sell direct to the public.


----------



## brettprevans (24/8/09)

Leigh said:


> Archibalds down in Dingley sell direct to the public.


+1

this is where we got our honey from at the last bulk buy. their honey is top quality.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (24/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> +1
> 
> this is where we got our honey from at the last bulk buy. their honey is top quality.



Thanks - good to have a ref on the quality as well.

I contacted the wholesaler mentioned by Manticle. They sell Stringybark honey in 3kg containers for $25 ea.


----------



## brettprevans (24/8/09)

3kg of stringybark is $16.15 @ archibalds. 

link to honey bulk buy in Vic here. post 8 had the prices.


----------



## Stooart (8/9/12)

Hi Guys, 

I was wondering if anyone had any recent updates on places to get non expensive honey please?

I am in North West Melbourne, Eltham, Hurstbridge, Thomastown, Greensborough type area ...

Thanks,
Stuart.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/9/12)

I just (as in, this morning) bought 3kg of honey from the local Farmer's Market to do my second consecutive 1 gal batch of JAO mead.

I think I paid around $25 for the 3kg bucket from Walkabout Apiaries, up in Milawa. Not cheap, but the honey itself is delicious. 

My previous batch I made using supermarket honey, so will be using that as the control sample in an effort to gauge differences in the JAO by only varying the quality/price of the fermentable.


----------



## brettprevans (8/9/12)

Im still struggling to understand why the above info and link to info isn't good enough...


----------



## Helles (8/9/12)

Stooart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any recent updates on places to get non expensive honey please?
> 
> ...




Rotary club farmers market 
1st sunday of every month at Bundoora park
Orange Blossum is the best
$8 a kg from memory cheaper @ 3 kg


----------



## WarmBeer (8/9/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Im still struggling to understand why the above info and link to info isn't good enough...


What was that, mate? Did I just hear you volunteer to organise another BB of honey?

Count me in


----------



## Danwood (8/9/12)

Free...a benefit of my father-in-law being an apiarist in Mildura  

Sorry, not very helpful, I know.


----------



## brendo (8/9/12)

Danwood said:


> Free...a benefit of my father-in-law being an apiarist in Mildura
> 
> Sorry, not very helpful, I know.



No one likes a show-off h34r:


----------



## Danwood (8/9/12)

Sorry, Mr Guild


----------



## mestoth (9/9/12)

I have been buying mine from the Red hill area on the peninsula.
Not a bad place


----------



## hoppy2B (9/9/12)

brendo said:


> No one likes a show-off h34r:




Better not tell you I go to my hives for honey. :lol:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (9/9/12)

mestoth said:


> I have been buying mine from the Red hill area on the peninsula.
> Not a bad place




http://www.purepeninsulahoney.com.au/

Peninsula Honey


----------



## thebeemann (9/9/12)

look up local beekeepers in the phone book and ring around, i have 2 guys that buy my excess honey off me, i give them a good price because they take the candied stuff i cant be arsed with.


----------



## hoppy2B (9/9/12)

I don't brew mead but all this talk has stirred an interest. I have some SN9 yeast in the fridge too. Could work well for a trial batch.


----------



## dr K (9/9/12)

Find a bee keeper.
After harvest they have cappings which they will normally wash (out the remaining honey) then sell the bee's wax.
"Borrrow" the cappings, and "wash" them, return the cappings and use the 1090 (to pick a number) must to meadify.

K


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/12)

hoppy2B said:


> Better not tell you I go to my hives for honey. :lol:



Yeah it's hard isn't it?  
Not sure how much they have available, but search for 'rooftop bees', they might also be able to put you in touch with a local beekeeper. 
Melbourne beekeepers club would also be worth a call.


----------



## Fents (10/9/12)

$18.95 for 3KG of australian wildflower honey

Big8 asian supermarket in front of preston market on hight st, preston.


----------



## MaestroMatt (10/9/12)

I was in Beechworth a few months back and picked up a 6.8kg bucket of Yellowbox for $60 from Beechworth Honey. Probably not fantastic price but they have a PILE of varietals and mentioned to me that they would happily post (as cheap as possible) any variety in bulk quantities.

Might be somewhere worth checking out?


----------



## Mardoo (10/9/12)

Empire Honey (9808 6988) has some lovely stuff. Never asked but I'm pretty sure it's a mixed-blossom honey. However it has a sweet floral taste/aroma with a great touch of muskiness (not musk stick).

Anyone know anything about something I heard yesterday that eucalypt honeys can interfere with yeast growth? Haven't run into that before.


----------



## thebeemann (10/9/12)

Mardoo said:


> Empire Honey (9808 6988) has some lovely stuff. Never asked but I'm pretty sure it's a mixed-blossom honey. However it has a sweet floral taste/aroma with a great touch of muskiness (not musk stick).
> 
> Anyone know anything about something I heard yesterday that eucalypt honeys can interfere with yeast growth? Haven't run into that before.



99% of my honey is euculypt , ALL honey has antibacterial qualities, i have never had trouble brewing with any of my honey,however Ti Tree honey or Manuka in NZ is super antibacterial so probably stay away from that , mix gum honey in 24 hrs after ferment starts if a paticular yeast strain you use doesnt like it , for mead use try using half blossom and half gum .


----------



## Mardoo (10/9/12)

thebeemann said:


> 99% of my honey is euculypt , ALL honey has antibacterial qualities, i have never had trouble brewing with any of my honey,however Ti Tree honey or Manuka in NZ is super antibacterial so probably stay away from that , mix gum honey in 24 hrs after ferment starts if a paticular yeast strain you use doesnt like it , for mead use try using half blossom and half gum .



Very cool, thx. I know I ran into the antibacterial aspects in my past life as a baker. And big thanks for the blossom/gum tip!


----------



## Stooart (11/9/12)

I made a few calls and found honey for $7 a KG when purchased as a 10kg bulk buy. Very nice guy from Eltham area... when i meet up with him this weekend i will ask if he wants me to advertise his details.

I did find another guy who refused to sell me his honey once he found out i wanted to brew with it... he couldn't believe that I was going to "destroy" his lovely honey in that way!! He said "Mine is definitely for eating"...  ... it was $10 per kg.

Thanks,
Stuart.


----------



## hoppy2B (11/9/12)

I raided my hives today. Will be making some mead this coming week.


----------



## thebeemann (11/9/12)

hoppy2B said:


> I raided my hives today. Will be making some mead this coming week.



I still have a few weeks i recon , what have you had ur hives on , i have plenty of canola honey but never brewed with it , i hate the smell of it has anyone tried using it?


----------



## hoppy2B (12/9/12)

thebeemann said:


> I still have a few weeks i recon , what have you had ur hives on , i have plenty of canola honey but never brewed with it , i hate the smell of it has anyone tried using it?



Mine are running on weeds at the moment. :lol: Capeweed, Wild Radish, Onion Weed, Horehound, Soursob etc. Probably some Eucalyptus in there as well. Nobody growing Canola near by in the last couple of years. Its a nice mixed floral honey which is reasonably light in colour.
I caught a swarm yesterday morning which I noticed the night before hanging on a tree next to my hives. Don't have any idea which one it came out of. I only have about 8 hives. 
Do you wait till your combs are fully capped before you take your honey out? I get it out quick once its about 1/3 capped to try and stop them taking off. 
Yesterday was the first bee work I've done in 6 months.


----------



## thebeemann (12/9/12)

hoppy2B said:


> Mine are running on weeds at the moment. :lol: Capeweed, Wild Radish, Onion Weed, Horehound, Soursob etc. Probably some Eucalyptus in there as well. Nobody growing Canola near by in the last couple of years. Its a nice mixed floral honey which is reasonably light in colour.
> I caught a swarm yesterday morning which I noticed the night before hanging on a tree next to my hives. Don't have any idea which one it came out of. I only have about 8 hives.
> Do you wait till your combs are fully capped before you take your honey out? I get it out quick once its about 1/3 capped to try and stop them taking off.
> Yesterday was the first bee work I've done in 6 months.



It all depends , except canola that shit goes hard in 500c weather ,i swear i can go a week and have candied honey , if they are bringing it in i aim for around 3/4 capped on most stuff , i wouldnt worry about conola , but its great for the spring build up , not sure how many hives i have cause they are everywere i usualy register 50 to be safe, i have 2 in my yard for personall use.


----------



## hoppy2B (12/9/12)

My hives are out on the farm but I would prefer to have them in the burbs because of the variety of flowering plants available to forage from. :mellow:


----------



## thebeemann (12/9/12)

hoppy2B said:


> My hives are out on the farm but I would prefer to have them in the burbs because of the variety of flowering plants available to forage from. :mellow:


As long as they dont anoy the neibours you can legally have 2 hives on a suburban block in most council areas.


----------



## hoppy2B (12/9/12)

thebeemann said:


> As long as they dont anoy the neibours you can legally have 2 hives on a suburban block in most council areas.




Are there any websites that indicate which councils allow beekeeping or do you need to check every council's website? <_<


----------



## KudaPucat (21/8/14)

All my honey supplies have dried up.
This year has been a poor one for honey.
Could somebody let me know if cheap honey is still available? I'm having trouble finding anything before $7.50


----------

